
Do Trees Sleep? - jonbaer
http://news.discovery.com/earth/plants/do-trees-sleep-160519.htm
======
MiguelHudnandez
No, they probably do not. Turgor pressure changes when the sun goes down and
trees get less rigid with a lower pressure.

------
jimworm
Slightly off topic: Do trees wake up? Philosophically speaking "growing,
reproducing and consuming resources" is a better definition of life than
"gathering/making resources for growth and reproduction". Animals started
waking up as part of their life cycle, trees didn't.

